# Project #9 - hp10BII's stand



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thought it would be a good time to share my latest stand project. This is a double stacker stand for 2x125g tanks. 72x18x22, with no center support.
First pic is the design, second is with construction finished. The platforms off each side are to hold canister filters.



















Tonight it will be getting a final sanding and the first coat of paint.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice daniel


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great. Sure does look skinny front to back when viewing from that perspective.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, yeah. the perspective distorts it a little. The thing is a beast though, heavy to move around by myself


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice indeed Daniel! Look forward to seeing the finished product


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks good can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys. This is one of the biggest I have done. If the kids give me a chance this evening I will be able to get the first paint on it.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Very sharp and stylish !! Consider closing the end of the wings ?

Are those 2x8 spanning 4 ft - very beefy


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Hadn't thought of closing the end of the wings, but that is a good idea. Would finish it off a little. those are 2x8's, but spanning 6'. Beefy, yes, but I'd rather have piece of mind when I drop it off. LOL


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Holy smokes...what did I get myself into? Daniel, your peace of mind is my peace of mind. 

On paper it looks just like another aquarium stand. In pics, well...it looks danged sexy as much as a stand can look. Thanks Daniel, it's looking real good!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Oh no, 6 ft, I would use 2x8 as well. If you want a slimmer look, I guess we could use double 2x6 glued and nailed with two rows of nails at 12" OC staggered.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, that would work as well. I kinda like the beefier look though


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

looks great daniel! nice work


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Finally got a chance to post a pic of the finished stand. Dropped it off last weekend and help Ed lift the tanks into place.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Daniel suggested securing the stand with a couple of angled braces to the back wall - rack doesn't budge at all, it sits very solid.

A few people have seen it and were very impressed - and that's without any fish in the tanks. In person, it looks like a wall unit. I'm looking forward to completing the setups, but it's a long time between weekends.

It's nice to have the bigger tanks together, it would cut down on tank maintenance. Little things adds to it, there's just enough shelf space along the tops and sides for temp storage of supplies and stuff. It's perfect for my needs.

Thanks Daniel, very nice work!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great job Daniel! Ed that set-up looks great! Looking forward to seeing some fish in there :bigsmile: It looks like it does sit pretty sollid, plus having a tank on the bottom keeps it from being top heavy.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> In person, it looks like a wall unit.


Imagine what it could look like if you commission Daniel to complete a wall unit 

Looks awesome and fit very nicely !


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Building the stand as a whole wall unit would have been very cool as well.

And thanks Gordon, that would be a fun build.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking stand Daniel - great work! Ed looks like you will have fun filling the tanks!! Congrats on the new stand and tanks.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

nice stand! looks like the 40 gal stacker you built for me. just a lot bigger! lol


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> Nice looking stand Daniel - great work! Ed looks like you will have fun filling the tanks!! Congrats on the new stand and tanks.


Thanks, I am pleased with how it turned out.



m_class2g said:


> nice stand! looks like the 40 gal stacker you built for me. just a lot bigger! lol


Thanks, yeah your is the nano size. LOL


----------

